

Why I’m switching to Yahoo Search - edw519
http://benlog.com/articles/2008/05/21/why-im-switching-to-yahoo-search/

======
diego
Why do you have to "switch" search engines as if they were insurance companies
or something? It's not like Google has a frequent searcher program! It takes
one second to search Yahoo if you don't like Google's results for a query.

~~~
tlrobinson
Sure there's no hurdles to "switching", but most people I know (myself
included) only use one search engine, and it's been Google for many years now.

I remember back in the day using multiple search engines (like with Dogpile),
but then Google came along and it was good enough to replace everything else
and I never looked back.

------
aneesh
Google has a challenge on its hands.

With lifehacker declaring "Score one, Microsoft" for Live Search's Cashback
program over Google Product Search, and Yahoo! search opening up to
developers, I don't recall Google's supremacy being challenged this much in a
while. The Yahoo! platform in particular is very exciting.

------
habeas
Yahoo is full of innovations, but why are they overshadowed by Google all the
time?

